

Dad, I Need an iPhone to Do my Homework - w132ajs
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/27/dad-i-need-an-iphone-to-do-my-homework/

======
jrockway
_Dad, I Need an iPhone to Do my Homework_

Son, use one of our five computers for that. If you are bored on the five
minute drive to and from school, read a book.

(I don't have kids, but this is probably what I'd say.)

Anyway, I remember that when I was a kid, I wanted all those gadgets. The
objective reality was that I didn't need them for anything. I was never far
from a real computer, and I didn't have so much stuff to do that I had trouble
keeping track. If I did, I would have used the standard-issue "assignment
notebook". (Which I never used, much to the dismay of school administrators.
"How will you remember that you have to do problems 1-5 on page 42
tomorrow!!?")

But I digress.

------
tlrobinson
This is silly. Presumably all the functionality of Blackboard is still
available through the website, which schools have been using at least since I
was in high school about 8 years ago (has it been that long!?)

~~~
mustpax
Also worth mentioning that, last time I used it, Blackboard was an unusable,
bloated, expensive web application. If I'm not mistaken, it included a quaint
forum application that used Java Applets. I'd really like to meet the guy who
thought that was a good idea.

I would challenge anyone to get good use out of Blackboard on any platform.

------
adnam
Submarine

